# Army Soldier In Iraq Looking To Buy Outback



## rallsfam

I am in the Army and currently deployed to Iraq. The whole time I have been over here, my wife and I have been talking about getting a new truck and camper. I have always wanted a Dodge Ram, but what camper do we get? I think the Outback 26RS or 28RSDS will be a great upgrade from our current Jayco pop-up. I am from Virginia and looking to find a good dealership to buy an Outback from. I am leary about ordering one online...anybody have good/bad stories to tell about the internet shopping experience? Any help would be appreciated!

Bryan
"AG Warrior"
311 MiTT
Fort Tall Afar, Iraq


----------



## HootBob

Welcome to the group
They are both nice models
You can search Keystone website and do a Dealer search for your area

Don action


----------



## Ghosty

Ralsfam ... greetings from an arm-chair warrior.

Personaly I would wait to I got solid back in the states and do all the purchasing in person. You will get a better deal and get exactly what you want. Also - every family is a little different so you need to walk through these trailers and touch, smell, see them to make sure you are getting what you want...

so after Iraq where will you be station ??-- that helps us locate a good dealr in your next AO ...

as for me -- i am an Army guy stationed on an Air Force Base working for a Navy CAPT that reports to an Marine ... so there are often times i dream of the good days back in Iraq when it was obvious who the enemy actually was --









Also - you might want to NOT rush to the AAFES car sell site to get your next truck -- I have found that many of the vehicles that are on sale here CONUS are 1000's cheaper after rebates then what AAFES has it for -- unless youre speakin about a Harley (picked up one off my last deployment)...

anyway -- my free marginal advice is wait to you get home -- unless you know exactly what you want -- and if you do then i would be go to the Lakeshore RV and FunTime RV websites to check their prices first to get you an idea of wat you should be paying...

good luck and stay low...


----------



## Moosegut

Welcome to the site. You'll be very happy if you buy an Outback and I can tell you personally that the 28 RSDS is a great trailer. But, as Ghosty suggests, you may want to wait until you get stateside.

Also, a big THANK YOU for your service to our country. You missed veteran's Day here when we all had the opportunity to thank those who served and are serving. There are a lot of service folks on this site so you'll feel right at home.

All the best in whatever you decide and be safe.

Scott


----------



## Crawfish

Bryan, welcome to the site and I think you have made a wise choice in the Outback.







I will agree with Ghosty and make your purchase in person, that way you can see what you are buying.









I am a retired warrior and wished I could have made at least one deployment to Iraq before my retirement, but no such luck.







Keep your head low and watch your back,







we will be thinking of you being in harms way until you get home and then we will see you on the road somewhere sometime.

Leon


----------



## Not Yet

Bryan,

Greetings from a second sideline warrior.....

I agree with Ghosty that you are probably better off waiting until you get home. What part of VA? There are a couple of dealers around some with not so good records. Several of the mid-Atlantic Outbackers can chime in with specifics. Look at lakeshore for some pricing ideas.

Until then, keep your eyes open.....

Jared

PS personally I love the 28rsds but your needs will depend on family size.


----------



## rallsfam

Ghosty said:


> Ralsfam ... greetings from an arm-chair warrior.
> 
> Personaly I would wait to I got solid back in the states and do all the purchasing in person. You will get a better deal and get exactly what you want. Also - every family is a little different so you need to walk through these trailers and touch, smell, see them to make sure you are getting what you want...
> 
> so after Iraq where will you be station ??-- that helps us locate a good dealr in your next AO ...
> 
> as for me -- i am an Army guy stationed on an Air Force Base working for a Navy CAPT that reports to an Marine ... so there are often times i dream of the good days back in Iraq when it was obvious who the enemy actually was --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also - you might want to NOT rush to the AAFES car sell site to get your next truck -- I have found that many of the vehicles that are on sale here CONUS are 1000's cheaper after rebates then what AAFES has it for -- unless youre speakin about a Harley (picked up one off my last deployment)...
> 
> anyway -- my free marginal advice is wait to you get home -- unless you know exactly what you want -- and if you do then i would be go to the Lakeshore RV and FunTime RV websites to check their prices first to get you an idea of wat you should be paying...
> 
> good luck and stay low...
> [snapback]84951[/snapback]​


Ghosty....Thanks for the input. My wife and I have looked at hundreds of campers over the last several years. At this point, I know that if my wife likes it, I will like it. Remember, "Happy Wife...Happy Life".

Honestly, I trust her completely. I just enjoy getting away and setting up camp and eating the great meals she cooks while we are camping. Our last trip was to Colorado for a couple of weeks and it was wonderful. I watch the video I made of the Colorado trip over here and it gets me so excited to go camping when I get back.

I will be stationed in Virginia when I return...as I am school teacher in my secret life...LOL!


----------



## ee4308

rallsfam,

First, thank you, and your family for your honorable service to our country and may you return home safely. sunny Welcome to our site and congratulations on considering the Outback. A wise choice for sure. As others above have mentioned. I to would wait until I returned, take the family and do some enjoyable Outback and TV shoping. Post often, return soon and safely.


----------



## kymont

First, THANK YOU for your service.

Second, the 28RSDS is a great TT. We just bought one and can't wait for it to warm up so we can dewinterize and get camping!!

Be safe,

Doug


----------



## vern38

ee4308 said:


> rallsfam,
> 
> First, thank you, and your family for your honorable service to our country and may you return home safely. Welcome to our site and congratulations on considering the Outback. A wise choice for sure. As others above have mentioned. I to would wait until I returned, take the family and do some enjoyable Outback and TV shoping. Post often, return soon and safely.
> [snapback]84976[/snapback]​










"Ditto"









Bryan, Welcome to our happy Outbackers family...


----------



## nascarcamper

Thank you for the sacrifices you and your family have made to serve this great country. Hope you make it home soon and find the rv of your dreams so you can spend that quality time you've missed out on lately. I bought mine from a dealer that's about 5 hours from my house and so far no problems. I got a great deal on it and they have been very helpful with any issues that have come up. When I did the math on mine I saved about $2,800 over the closest dealer which was still about 21/2 hours away so it was a no brainer for me. I just went into it with the mindset that I wouldn't be running back to the dealer with every little thing that went wrong. I'm on my third RV and have never taken one in for dealer service. Half the fun is tinkering on them. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## rallsfam

nascarcamper said:


> Thank you for the sacrifices you and your family have made to serve this great country. Hope you make it home soon and find the rv of your dreams so you can spend that quality time you've missed out on lately. I bought mine from a dealer that's about 5 hours from my house and so far no problems. I got a great deal on it and they have been very helpful with any issues that have come up. When I did the math on mine I saved about $2,800 over the closest dealer which was still about 21/2 hours away so it was a no brainer for me. I just went into it with the mindset that I wouldn't be running back to the dealer with every little thing that went wrong. I'm on my third RV and have never taken one in for dealer service. Half the fun is tinkering on them. Good luck and stay safe.
> [snapback]84990[/snapback]​


What dealer did you get yours from? Was it in NC? I just saw that Lakeshore has one for only 18,349 buy it now price...that seems pretty good to me. Don't know how much shipping would be though.


----------



## Not Yet

rallsfam said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the sacrifices you and your family have made to serve this great country. Hope you make it home soon and find the rv of your dreams so you can spend that quality time you've missed out on lately. I bought mine from a dealer that's about 5 hours from my house and so far no problems. I got a great deal on it and they have been very helpful with any issues that have come up. When I did the math on mine I saved about $2,800 over the closest dealer which was still about 21/2 hours away so it was a no brainer for me. I just went into it with the mindset that I wouldn't be running back to the dealer with every little thing that went wrong. I'm on my third RV and have never taken one in for dealer service. Half the fun is tinkering on them. Good luck and stay safe.
> [snapback]84990[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What dealer did you get yours from? Was it in NC? I just saw that Lakeshore has one for only 18,349 buy it now price...that seems pretty good to me. Don't know how much shipping would be though.
> [snapback]84996[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

General rule on shipping is dollar per mile. Call Hunter at Lakeshore and tell him you are still in Iraq and would like it delivered as your coming home present. Who knows maybe he will cut you a break on shipping.

Jared


----------



## 7heaven

rallsfam, First of all, thank you for your service to our great nation and to the people of Iraq. Both the 26RS and 28RSDS are great trailers. If mama is happy with it, I'm sure you'll be as well. When we were moving back from Prague, I ended up purchasing a home while DW and the kids were still overseas.







What saved me was emailing pictures and having her best girlfriend walk through with me and describe the house over the phone (a kind of virtual tour). Ended up working out, but was I nervous the first time she saw it in person....







It turned out OK...


----------



## Fred n Ethel

Thank you for you and your family's service to this great land.

God Bless you, your family, your home, and the new Outback.

Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## huntr70

It seems like everyone that has taken delivery from Lakeshore has been satisfied with the service.

If nothing else, wait until you get home, go to some dealers, see what you and your family really like, then work on a price based on Lakeshore's bottom line.

Steve


----------



## nonny

rallsfam, thank you so much for serving. You'll never know how much I respect and admire AND APPRECIATE each of our servicemen and women. God bless you now and all of your days to come. Thank you, too, to your family for sharing you with the world! Now on to Outbacks! I don't know if you've looked at the 23RS. I actually chose it over the larger units because it will sleep the 9 people in my family and we love it! I'm sure you'll enjoy whichever you choose. So glad you're joining us. My prayers will be with you and yours. action


----------



## nascarcamper

rallsfam said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the sacrifices you and your family have made to serve this great country. Hope you make it home soon and find the rv of your dreams so you can spend that quality time you've missed out on lately. I bought mine from a dealer that's about 5 hours from my house and so far no problems. I got a great deal on it and they have been very helpful with any issues that have come up. When I did the math on mine I saved about $2,800 over the closest dealer which was still about 21/2 hours away so it was a no brainer for me. I just went into it with the mindset that I wouldn't be running back to the dealer with every little thing that went wrong. I'm on my third RV and have never taken one in for dealer service. Half the fun is tinkering on them. Good luck and stay safe.
> [snapback]84990[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What dealer did you get yours from? Was it in NC? I just saw that Lakeshore has one for only 18,349 buy it now price...that seems pretty good to me. Don't know how much shipping would be though.
> [snapback]84996[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I bought mine in Asheboro NC at Americamp RV. Couldn't ask for a better group of guys. Mine was just over 16k out the door.


----------



## drobe5150

bryan action

*thank you*for your service to our great country, please stay low and be safe.
good luck with your outback search

darrel


----------



## PDX_Doug

action *Welcome to Outbackers, rallsfam!* action

Keep up the good work!
I salute you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rallsfam

rallsfam said:


> I am in the Army and currently deployed to Iraq. The whole time I have been over here, my wife and I have been talking about getting a new truck and camper. I have always wanted a Dodge Ram, but what camper do we get? I think the Outback 26RS or 28RSDS will be a great upgrade from our current Jayco pop-up. I am from Virginia and looking to find a good dealership to buy an Outback from. I am leary about ordering one online...anybody have good/bad stories to tell about the internet shopping experience? Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Bryan
> "AG Warrior"
> 311 MiTT
> Fort Tall Afar, Iraq
> [snapback]84948[/snapback]​


Hello Everyone!!!!
I have good news. I am now the proud owner of a 2006 Outback 28RSDS. My wife went to Snyder's RV in Salem, VA and loved it. I did the deal over the phone with John Crocker and he was FABULOUS!!! He matched the Lakeshore RV price I would have paid if I had it delivered. Now...it's time to find my Dodge Ram 3/4 Ton Diesel...yes...I decided on the 3/4 Ton. That way there will be no doubt about the pulling capacity. Thanks to everyone who chimed in on the discussions!

God Bless!
Bryan


----------



## PDX_Doug

Congratulations Bryan!

You are gonna love that Outback!








Now, all we have to do is get you home, so you can enjoy it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Fantastic news







You win the long distance award for purchase , thats for

sure. Hope to see you camping soon









John


----------



## nonny

WooHOO!


----------



## kymont

Another Outbacker and another 28RSDS!!! Congratulations.

Be safe.

Doug


----------



## fishnmagician

rallsfam said:


> rallsfam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the Army and currently deployed to Iraq. The whole time I have been over here, my wife and I have been talking about getting a new truck and camper. I have always wanted a Dodge Ram, but what camper do we get? I think the Outback 26RS or 28RSDS will be a great upgrade from our current Jayco pop-up. I am from Virginia and looking to find a good dealership to buy an Outback from. I am leary about ordering one online...anybody have good/bad stories to tell about the internet shopping experience? Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Bryan
> "AG Warrior"
> 311 MiTT
> Fort Tall Afar, Iraq
> [snapback]84948[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!!!
> I have good news. I am now the proud owner of a 2006 Outback 28RSDS. My wife went to Snyder's RV in Salem, VA and loved it. I did the deal over the phone with John Crocker and he was FABULOUS!!! He matched the Lakeshore RV price I would have paid if I had it delivered. Now...it's time to find my Dodge Ram 3/4 Ton Diesel...yes...I decided on the 3/4 Ton. That way there will be no doubt about the pulling capacity. Thanks to everyone who chimed in on the discussions!
> 
> God Bless!
> Bryan
> [snapback]85369[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## fishnmagician

Dear Bryan, Congratulations on your purchase, hope you enjoy your new toy, it will bring you and your family many good times and memorable experiences. We want to thank you and all of the other men and women in harms way who are making sacrifices daily so that we can be free and enjoy camping and vacations in this wonderful country of ours. Be careful and hurry home, hope to meet you and your family camping someday I will personally have a cold one ready for you (probably more like a 12 pack)!!!! 
I have 2 sons serving in the Air Force and I am an old Navy boy myself, Take Care of yourself and God Bless the men and women in uniform. sunny


----------



## Sidewinder

Bryan,

First of all.....Thank you for your service to our country!!!!!!!!!!!

I too live in VA and will be glad to help you out with whatever you need! I guess it's a little late to help gather info....I was going to suggest McGeorge's Rolling Hills RV in Ashland, VA. They were a great bunch of folks to deal with.

But seriously, I would be glad to lend a hand in any way...as would any of the Mid Atlantic Outbackers. I think I can speak for the lot of us when I say "It's the least we can do for you considering the sacrifices you and your family are making for US."

Where will you be stationed when you return?? We have members close to nearly every base as far as I know!

Great choice on the 28RSDS.

Only one comment on your Dodge diesel......you can't get a gray one. All the outbackers will think you are 1stTimeAround (another Mid Atlantic Outbacker with the exact same set-up as you) when they meet you in the road.

God Bless you and your family, my friend!

Sidewinder


----------



## Fire44

Bryan,

Thank you for serving our country. It is people like you that make this country the greatest one in the world. When is your tour over, we are having a rally in Luray VA in June 23-25, if you and yours can make it, I will have several cold ones for you. Let us know if there is anything that we can do to help.

Gary


----------



## rallsfam

Fire44 said:


> Bryan,
> 
> Thank you for serving our country. It is people like you that make this country the greatest one in the world. When is your tour over, we are having a rally in Luray VA in June 23-25, if you and yours can make it, I will have several cold ones for you. Let us know if there is anything that we can do to help.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]85606[/snapback]​


Thanks for the invite. The Army hasn't told us when we are going to return yet. However, I have a tentative plan for Disneyworld's Wilderness Campground for a couple of weeks when we get back!!!

Thanks again!!!
Bryan


----------



## Reverie

Thank you so much for your service and the service of your family. Please, please, please be safe and return to us soon. From a USAF Retiree with a USAF Retiree Father and Father-In-Law. (We sit around a lot complaining about Tri-Care and swapping war-stories).

Reverie


----------



## 7heaven

Bryan, Great choice by a great family! God Bless you guys!!!


----------



## drobe5150

bryan action








*congrats on the 06 28rsds *









darrel


----------



## mountainlady56

Congratulations on the purchase and good luck on the purchase of your tow vehicle!! Now, get yourself home SAFELY to your family, and all will be well!! I admire you guys and girls over there.......you're a strong bunch and we're proud as can be of you! I know you miss your family, and you're making a great sacrifice for our country. I'll keep you in my prayers!
Darlene action


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Thank you and your family so much for your service! You're getting all kinds of good advice here so I'll just add that we love our 28rsds. Nothing like getting away from grading papers, etc., and going camping - right?!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

You'll LOVE the 28RSDS....it is a great trailer. Lot of room to spread out, but not to big to tow saftly.

Thanks for your service and may you return home quickly.


----------

